# Split-Level Framing Question



## kobelleprop (Apr 26, 2008)

I am going to start finishing the lower level of my house but I am stuck on what probably is a simple answer to a question but can't seem to find the answer in any to the books that I own. It is a split level house with slab floor and concrete block that runs 4ft. up. My question is how or what do I attach the top part of the framing so it doesn't topple over when I put the sheetrock on?


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 26, 2008)

Go buy yourself a low-velocity power nailer from the hardware store.  Remington is the only brand that I've seen, you put a .22 shell full of powder and a special nail in it, put it up against the 2x4 and hit it with your hammer(wear ear protection).  You will also need this for nailing your baseplate to the concrete but be sure to use the special galvanized coated nails to go through the green treat lumber that you should have at the bottom of your wall.  


It's not too expensive the gun should cost you around $20, the shells $5 for a box of 100 and the nails $10 for 100.

Good luck and post pictures and updates so we can see what your doing.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or if you plan on running your wall all the way to the bottom of the floor joists you can attach the top plate to the floor joists.


----------



## kobelleprop (Apr 26, 2008)

hondadrv24 said:


> Or if you plan on running your wall all the way to the bottom of the floor joists you can attach the top plate to the floor joists.



I don't want to run the studs all the way up as the rest of the wall (4 more Ft.) is resting on a sill on top the the concrete blocks and are already framed, insulated and vapor barrier installed.  I will have about a 6" ledge to deal with, but at least I'll have some place to put my beer.


----------



## kobelleprop (Apr 26, 2008)

hondadrv24 said:


> Go buy yourself a low-velocity power nailer from the hardware store.  Remington is the only brand that I've seen, you put a .22 shell full of powder and a special nail in it, put it up against the 2x4 and hit it with your hammer(wear ear protection).  You will also need this for nailing your baseplate to the concrete but be sure to use the special galvanized coated nails to go through the green treat lumber that you should have at the bottom of your wall.
> 
> 
> It's not too expensive the gun should cost you around $20, the shells $5 for a box of 100 and the nails $10 for 100.
> ...



Just to clarify...I would basically be blocking between 2 studs maybe every 3 or 4 spaces just like I would if I had to frame a wall between floor joists?  and if that is true, can I nail into the block or do I have to keep it in the cement seams? Then do I connect it all together from the top (top plate) or sides (wall studs)?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome Kobelleprop:
I perceive you are framing in front of the 4' high block wall and that there is a ledge exposed on the block wall. If that is the case you could use OSB or plywood on top to extend over onto the blocks, glue and nail it to the blocks in the mortar joints. You can use 1 1/2" concrete nails with the glue and get a good bond. OR use plastic anchors and screws, which would be my choice because the concrete nails may split out of the mortar with all the impact.
If you use strips of finish plywood (oak or birch maybe) you could nail a piece of screen bead on to cover the plies and make it look like a 3/4" finish board.
Let us know if we have all missed the mark, maybe even include some pictures to clarify your dilema.
Glenn


----------

